# Is Electricity the Alternative Fuel for Future Cars?



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

Don't waste your time following this link. Two know-nothings in a nonsensical argument.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

These articles are getting really irritating. People spouting off about things they obviously know nothing about. It makes it hard to get people to adopt this type of technology.

I see this technology being able to overtake standard technology probably a decade before it actually does just because of all the crap people are throwing at it.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

*Yes, BS alert!*

As a former biodiesel maker, I can attest that Nick don't know dick about biodiesel. You can't just replace diesel with it. Well you can for a while, until it destroys something in the fuel system. 

Biodiesel is highly corrosive to many materials and will destroy hoses, plastics and parts inside fuel pumps etc not designed with it in mind. 

My 2005 F250 visited the Ford store often for repairs under "warranty" but the mechanic told me to stop using it and my truck would stop tearing up. That's when I went electric and my truck hasn't had anymore visits to the shop for "fuel system issues" since.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Yes, BS alert!*



ElectriCar said:


> As a former biodiesel maker, I can attest that Nick don't know dick about biodiesel. You can't just replace diesel with it. Well you can for a while, until it destroys something in the fuel system.
> 
> Biodiesel is highly corrosive to many materials and will destroy hoses, plastics and parts inside fuel pumps etc not designed with it in mind.
> 
> My 2005 F250 visited the Ford store often for repairs under "warranty" but the mechanic told me to stop using it and my truck would stop tearing up. That's when I went electric and my truck hasn't had anymore visits to the shop for "fuel system issues" since.


 That's interesting because you don't hear much about its being corrosive. I have often heard the same said of ethanol.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh, if you spill it on pin striping for example, it will dissolve the adhesive. It did on mine. It also damaged the paint a bit. Now if you have steel fuel lines it will strip them clean of gunk, which usually causes the fuel filter to clog a time or three depending on how many miles have been driven. 

There also have been complaints of deposits building up on injector tips with biodiesel.

To clarify my comments re corrosion, I'm talking about running full strength 100% biodiesel, or B100. The government I think mandates a 5% blend with regular diesel or B5. Some places sell B20. 

Also biodiesel will jell at higher temps than regular diesel but that can be fixed with additives, even as high as 45-50F I believe, depending on the oil type it was made from.


----------

